# What is the coldest temperature you have seen?



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

What is?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

-10 with wind-chill, I think.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

64 below zero


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I didn't see it since I slept threw it in my nice warm bed lol but it was 12 here once that I know of. I did actually see 20 and that was enough for me to NEVER EVER have winter kids again lol but 35ish is about the normal low, we only have a handful of freezing nights a year


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

This year? We've had a wind chill of 20 below. Lowest actual temp was -6F.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

1-2 degrees.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

-22 with a 35 mile an hour wind for four days. We were the warmest place in the state.
the governor shut the whole state of Montana down


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

-20*F with major wind chill. Goats were not happy. Heated buckets froze!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

-48 including wind chill. Burrr!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

-5* with out the wind chill, luckily we only get that a couple times a year and only last 3 or 4 days...darn Canadians and their frigid air


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, honestly the only time I can remember was 3 years ago in early January, we were around -5, but with the wind chill it was -35 to -40. It was frigid!
Naturally, my daughters doe decided to kid at 2:30am. Within a couple of minutes ice was starting to form on their ears! It was crazy! We ended up using 2 heat lamps, then a heating pad and blow dryer to get them dry, and they were fine!
I was in and out checking on them until 6am, when I look over and see another doe streaming! I told her to put a plug in it so I could get warm and sleep lol! Thankfully she kidded in the early afternoon and it was about 5-10F.

We don't get down in the single digit lows very often, so that was brutal. Our normal high is 30s/40s this time of year, and lows in the 20s.


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

ok is good


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Since I've owned goats? 50°
In Alaska? -20° and I had rabbits and laying hens.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think like 20 something below before wind chill.....I try not to think about it :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

-35F actual temp. That is cold. I was young and dumb and living in a tent in the woods in Vail, CO back many years ago! Late '70's, like I said, young and dumb!


----------

